# USB мышь в Gentoo

## IGORR

Господа подскажите как задействовать мышь USB вернее какие модули загрузить чтобы мышь заработала.

----------

## Sm@rt

Смотри тут: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/desktop.xml в разделе  Installing XFree86.   :Wink: 

----------

## IGORR

Спасибо.

----------

